# My 1st Dave made wa-handle



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2011)

OK so it's not in the same league as Marko & Stefan (almost primitive compared to their work) but it's mine and it's my 1st so I'm proud of it anyway. 

The handle is red dyed curly maple (scored from Stefan) with a black(ish) some kind of wood ferrule with a thin black spacer between them. The curly maple has such brilliant movement in person and looks so blah in the pics - hey what can you do.

The stock handle is shown for comparison.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2011)

Forgot to mention that this belongs to a lady.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Forgot to mention that this belongs to a lady.


 
Really? Does this mean RayRay is giving up her Furi santoku!?!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Forgot to mention that this belongs to a lady.


 
You sayin guys can't have pink knives!?






Shape looks good. Symmetrical? Kinda oval with flatter sides? Or is it more D shaped?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Shape looks good. Symmetrical? Kinda oval with flatter sides? Or is it more D shaped?


 
Yeah, Dave, let's see a butt shot. :evilgrin:


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2011)

Well well, aren't you the busy boy!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice job Dave! Very pretty


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 27, 2011)

That's not pink, it's light red. 
There is a big difference......I think?
Looks really good to me.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh boy, I'm slacking a bit and already Dave makes his own handles. Dave, as soon as you learn what the different woods are, I'll be doomed :tease:

But it's nice, I like the roundish ones, they can feel great in the hand. And the maple looks like it came out nice also. So, you need more wood for wa-handles? :evilgrin:

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2011)

No way, I have no intention to start making wa-handles especially those octagon ones. No thank you!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 27, 2011)

i don't know who this Dave Made guy is, but tell him that his handle looks nice. i bet it's comfy in the hand.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good Dave. Ad a D shape and you got a meiji handle there. 

M


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> No way, I have no intention to start making wa-handles especially those octagon ones. No thank you!


 
Long live octagonal-shape handles!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 27, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Long live octagonal-shape handles!


 
abso-flippin'-lutely


----------



## ecchef (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks Great! Love it! Fabulous!

Now get back to grinding steel!!:razz:


----------



## mhenry (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice! Dave


----------

